# Whats it like to be free?



## natmoon (Jun 22, 2008)

A happy chilled trancey synth track i just came up with.
Added some vocal samples that i made with a text to speech converter.
Needs more work really but ive had enough of it for the minute.
Just keep smoking the weed

Whats it like to be free?
hi-fi URL: Start Player


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 25, 2008)

that was pretty cool man.


----------



## mjetta (Jun 25, 2008)

its pretty sweet, but those voices should be smoother i must say, a little more relaxed. but sweet beat


----------



## natmoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for having a listen guys.
The voices are the text to speech online tool from at&t bell telecoms,lmfao.
I manipulated them a bit
To be honest this track was just a quicky.

Good for the occasional listen maybe when bored with other stuff.
I appreciate you guys taking the time to comment though,thanks.
In reply to,what else have i done,from mjetta in another thread,you can find 79 of my mp3s for free at:

Music page of nat moon - MP3 music page on SoundClick


----------



## twang (Jun 27, 2008)

damn dude! make a CD! i'll buy! I could listen to this stuff all day man. right up my alley.


----------



## exmortis (Jun 27, 2008)

this sounds like some of my older stuff.

You should put some more energy into your craft, as you're doing a good a good job.

Notation is good, although I would have chosen to cut out some of the mid and lows with the piano, also the bass is a little muddy and loud compared to the rest of the mix, instrument choices are nice, but the voices are a bit whack honestly. I would suggest also getting some more samples or maybe differant choice of samples as they are a little "small", and aren't "fat" sounding enough, maybe combine some instruments... also I noticed there doesnt seem to be any beat really, if you want we can collab sometime or something, I also have some artists that record for me.

Overall good stuff, I might post some of my own relatively soon.


----------



## exmortis (Jun 27, 2008)

checked out the rest of your tracks, very very nice stuff.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 27, 2008)

i like it its great, great lyrics, what you really need is a phat beat to kick in im talking deadly southern playalistik and throw some tallented rappers in there. u gotta make it main strean to make money and reach millions

here a freestyle i cobbled toghter read the rap to your song

*Ay yo, they wanna get you, they sending the cops*

*whats it like to be free, I dont know where it stopped*

*arrogance breeds, they be losing the flocks*

*and the tighter they squeeze, the more they will drop*


*drop drop ...drop*


*Ay yo playa where the cash at, I dont feel shit unless i have that,*

*They take it from me, and they takin your ass back, *

*They say that you free, but they rapin your asscrack*

*If you wanna see me, ill be layin in hatchback*

*With a couple mc's, and my tech nine cocked back*


*My tech go clap clap*


*I bet the feds dont know that, i bet its feds who brought crack,*

*All my freinds they all locked back, but they still smokin there laid back*

*Untill the day that it fades black, we'll be payin them pay backs*

*They will never get me, they can never stop the flow*

*Whats it like to be free? nigga I really dont know*

*Lets just keep smokin the weed, and defying these hoes,*

*Because the more that we breed, the more we will grow*


*grow grow.......... grow......grow.................................GROW*


----------



## natmoon (Jun 28, 2008)

twang said:


> damn dude! make a CD! i'll buy! I could listen to this stuff all day man. right up my alley.


All of my music is free for anyone to download.
All you need to do is make a free listeners account at soundclick.
They do not require personal info,use any old email address and any old name you like and you can download from many many free unsigned musos of all kinds from heavy dark metal to happy trance.
I have worked on all sorts of tracks from industrial metal to classical music.
Here is a track i remixed for a guy called Locutus.
SoundClick artist: nat moon - Original trance techno tribal and electronic madness.
Thanks for listening


----------



## natmoon (Jun 28, 2008)

exmortis said:


> this sounds like some of my older stuff.
> 
> You should put some more energy into your craft, as you're doing a good a good job.
> 
> ...


Yes mate you definitely caught me in my laziness
None of my work is from samples,only synths and the lack lustre recordings are also because i am forced to record all of my tunes on a sound blaster live.
Also when i have done my best to record them onto my pc as wavs i then have to compress the original recording from 1440k to a measly 128k for Internet streaming.
I have just bought some behringer monitors and soon i will try to buy a second hand digital mixer and recorder so hopefully my sound will improve yet.
i would be happy to do a coloberation with you and to be honest i hate being a solo artist.
Really i am a keyboard player and require a drummer,a guitarist and a singer to bring out the best in me and them.
Thanks for listening and the advice,it is appreciated
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=292542&songID=2037844


----------



## natmoon (Jun 28, 2008)

pandabear said:


> i like it its great, great lyrics, what you really need is a phat beat to kick in im talking deadly southern playalistik and throw some tallented rappers in there. u gotta make it main strean to make money and reach millions
> 
> here a freestyle i cobbled toghter read the rap to your song
> 
> ...


Hey man thats some great lyrics you write.
i was impressed
I cant rap at all,all i have ever done with proper lyrics was this 1 track rerecordnotfadeaway which was some lyrical samples that i had in fruity loops which i then made up a beat for and did some synth work.
I did that a long time ago and haven't really tried again since as it didn't get many listens.

SoundClick artist: nat moon - Original trance techno tribal and electronic madness.

Anyway if you want to make the lyrics that you have written into an actual recording i would be happy to make a new mix with a bit more work on it as a rerelease of your lyrical version.

I would write you up as the writer and lyricist and give you full credit but i don't as yet sell any of my tunes,mainly because i realize that they are not as yet good enough.

All i can do is use a speech synthesizer so it would be a bit crap if i did it
Thanks for the time and effort that you obviously put into writing those lyrics and for having a listen.
It is much appreciated


----------



## thepot420 (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool shit man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natmoon (Jun 28, 2008)

thepot420 said:


> Cool shit man!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for listening man,it is appreciated for sure


----------



## exmortis (Jun 28, 2008)

yea no problem, and monitors do help a lot with mixing.

and the only samples I use, I recorded.


PM me when you are ready to start a new track.

I also play keybaord, and compose, but I am more of an in the studio, or behind the decks kinda guy, not one for being in a band lol.

Happy growing


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

cool spacey


----------



## natmoon (Jul 2, 2008)

exmortis said:


> yea no problem, and monitors do help a lot with mixing.
> 
> and the only samples I use, I recorded.
> 
> ...


Ok man.
I have just rebuilt the sy99 and am now learning how to use it.
I have set it up as a master controller for my alesis fusion and all is going well so far.
Give me another week or two and i will be in touch


----------



## natmoon (Jul 2, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> cool spacey


Thanks for giving it a whirl.
Glad you liked it


----------

